# Receiving a card..?



## Kenny (Oct 17, 2013)

So to make this as simple as possible I'm basically wondering if the email I received from the civil service department last week is what gets referred to as a "card". I took the exam in 2013 and received an email alerting me of a vaccancy for a full time police officer position in my resident city. The email basically stated if I want to be considered for employment I should report to the city halls HR department by said date etc. I've never been through this process before so I'm not sure if this is a standard email sent to all candidates who took the test, or it's an actual card (seeing as I did not receive one via snail mail). Any input would be great, thanks all.


----------



## MA12Local (Jul 26, 2012)

I think the physical cards that used to be sent to potential candidates is a thing of the past.

Today, your "card" will come in the form of an e-mail from civil service, describing a current vacancy, and subsequent instructions if you wished to be considered.

Good luck.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

MA12Local said:


> I think the physical cards that used to be sent to potential candidates is a thing of the past.
> 
> Today, your "card" will come in the form of an e-mail from civil service, describing a current vacancy, and subsequent instructions if you wished to be considered.
> 
> Good luck.


That sums it up. Kinda scary that a spam filter could screw someone now.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Cards no longer exist. HRD is now completely electronic, with notifications and score results. So make sure your email is squared away. 
This was taken via the CS website:

* All Notices are sent via EMAIL ONLY *
If and when your name is reached for consideration for a vacancy, you will receive a vacancy notice by email ONLY. Please note that these notices will only be sent by email, and it is your responsibility to keep your contact information up to date with HRD. Please be sure to check your inbox, spam folder, and junk folder regularly for emailed notices from our office.


----------



## Kenny (Oct 17, 2013)

felony said:


> Cards no longer exist. HRD is now completely electronic, with notifications and score results. So make sure your email is squared away.
> This was taken via the CS website:
> 
> * All Notices are sent via EMAIL ONLY *
> If and when your name is reached for consideration for a vacancy, you will receive a vacancy notice by email ONLY. Please note that these notices will only be sent by email, and it is your responsibility to keep your contact information up to date with HRD. Please be sure to check your inbox, spam folder, and junk folder regularly for emailed notices from our office.


I actually just saw that today after I posted. Thanks for the replies I think I'm all set in regards to the email.


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

MA12Local said:


> I think the physical cards that used to be sent to potential candidates is a thing of the past.
> 
> Today, your "card" will come in the form of an e-mail from civil service, describing a current vacancy, and subsequent instructions if you wished to be considered.
> 
> Good luck.


Boston still sends out the paper cards as well as the electronic notice. Took the 2013 exam while I was in the academy and I still get cards in the mail.


----------

